# How much did u pay for your 2006 Altima?



## Dud (May 4, 2006)

My wife and I are looking for a new car. I have an '04 Frontier and she is thinking of giving her '99 Mazda to our son. We did some research and decided that it was either going to be an '06 Civic or Accord. Just for the heck of it we decided to visit Honda, Toyota, Mazda and Nissan dealerships looking for a replacement. 

We were impressed with the Hondas but not happy that they were uninterested in cutting us a deal (why would they when they can sell millions at sticker price?). Mazda was disappointing and so was Toyota. We visited the Nissan dealership where we bought my truck and looked at the Altima and Maxima. The Maxima was too expensive and had more luxury then we needed. The Altima impressed us though ...

The salesman showed us an Altima 2.5s that stickered at $21K. We liked almost everything about it. He insisted that we go for a drive, even if it was just as passengers. We left the dealership onto a 2 lane divided highway and he floored it. The thing just took off ... we were impressed.

Back at the dealership the sales manager told us about the surrent incentives (double $1,500 cah back plus $500) for a total of $3500! Without negotiating he had dropped the price on the car down to $16.5K! That is an out-the-door price of less than $18K! My wife and I had a new front-runner for our replacement car!

So my questions are this: What is a good price for an Altima 2.5s? Are they reliable (as opposed to the Hondas)? The car has much more luxury then we need but I cannot help comparing a 2.5s at $16.5K to a Civic EX at $19.5K. I simply DO NOT see the value in a Civic anymore. 

What do you think?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the altima won't hold a resale value.. that's the very first thing you should look at.. i really don't care about that because i am not plannin on selling it.. i just wanna ride it until it dies on me.. i have almost 55k on mine i drive it extremely hard and no problems so far.. i got a 2004 and when i bought it i was able to bring it down to 15,500 with 26 miles on the odometer.. take it from there... the altima is a little more of a performance car compared to an accord.. it will kick its ass anyday anywhere... but the honda i think is a more reliable car even though i am a very happy nissan owner


----------



## Dud (May 4, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> the altima won't hold a resale value.. that's the very first thing you should look at.. i really don't care about that because i am not plannin on selling it.. i just wanna ride it until it dies on me.. i have almost 55k on mine i drive it extremely hard and no problems so far.. i got a 2004 and when i bought it i was able to bring it down to 15,500 with 26 miles on the odometer.. take it from there... the altima is a little more of a performance car compared to an accord.. it will kick its ass anyday anywhere... but the honda i think is a more reliable car even though i am a very happy nissan owner




Thanks for your reply. In a perfect world there would be distinct price differentiation between models. You want a basic car ... you pay a basic price. You want luxury you pay extra for it.

In our case the Civic EX is WAY too overpriced (IMHO) for what you get. In fact, you can get a nice Accord LX for the same price as the Civic EX. Does this make sense? The Accord is a much nicer car. It just proves to me that the Civic is over priced (but they are selling fast).

On the other hand the Altima is a nicer car (IMHO) then the Accord and a MUCH nicer car then the Civic, yet it is over $3K less OTD. Go figure ...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Dud said:


> Thanks for your reply. In a perfect world there would be distinct price differentiation between models. You want a basic car ... you pay a basic price. You want luxury you pay extra for it.
> 
> In our case the Civic EX is WAY too overpriced (IMHO) for what you get. In fact, you can get a nice Accord LX for the same price as the Civic EX. Does this make sense? The Accord is a much nicer car. It just proves to me that the Civic is over priced (but they are selling fast).
> 
> On the other hand the Altima is a nicer car (IMHO) then the Accord and a MUCH nicer car then the Civic, yet it is over $3K less OTD. Go figure ...


i know wat you mean... my girlfriend has a 2006 honda civic LX the window price i think was a little over 16500 anyway i think my altima is way nicer than the civic but they are selling like hotcakes... .. around here in north jersey they are me toos... "hey what kinda car do you drive?" A CIVIC .. oh ME TOO ! lol everyone and their mom has one.. honestly i would just get the accord.. or wait until the nissan altima recall situation gets str8nd out..


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

i paid 21000 with taxes and 1000 down payment, trade in and they payed the 1800 i owed. i got a brand new smoke 2006 altima s
i love it...really turns heads


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The Altima is the best deal. Not saying that cause we're on a Nissan forum, just being honest. It is more car than the Honda is. The Honda will hold it's resale better than the Altima, but the Altima is the better car. Just look at the interiors of the two, and you'll see where the quality is...


----------



## Mradam (Jun 23, 2006)

I paid 25,500 for my 3.5 se 2 months ago - it has the sport package and the lower sidesills and a couple small items on top of that. That was before the incentives - which dropped it another couple thou. At that rate, I'd almost think about the 3.5, but you can definitely get a good deal on a 2.5...It is their target sale vehicle and their # 1 lease car. I wouldn' tdo much over invoice.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

well, i know this is a few years old, but just to compare...


basically honda vs toyota vs nissan.
in my area, i see a LOT of altimas; a LOT of nissans in general.
i would def go with the altima. i personally don't like hondas because they're way overpriced, and the camry is... well, if you ever had any dreams of letting loose in that car, throw them to the dogs. my car has impressed me from the second the salesman at the dealership rolled up in it for me to test drive. very fun and functional car!


----------

